# le domat (Domat?)



## kamome

insegno francese, e mi son visto chiedere da un'alunna (che soggiorna spesso presso parenti nel Midi) il significato di questo "le domat"...non so dove abbia raccolto la voce - ammetto, mi "suona" più da altra lingua, forse catalá? - ma non ho saputo rispondere...né pare esistere una denominazione geografica: qualcuno può risolvere l'enigma?...merci d'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che senza altro contesto rimarrà a lungo un enigma .


----------



## kamome

non ho altri riferimenti, e sarei stato scortese a chiederne - ancor più di quanto non sia stato imbarazzato ad ammettere un'ignoranza assoluta al riguardo...per mia fortuna, anche internet non ha dato apprezzabili risultati, se si escludono un giurista francese del XVII secolo e una deformazione dialettale di "tomate"...beh, aspetterò ancora, hai visto mai!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci sono due città che portano quel nome, una in Svizzera (= Ems) e una in Borgogna. Poi, anch'io avevo pensato a una storpiatura di "les tomates", o forse la tua alunna non aveva sentito ben bene, vai a sapere... 
Ciao!


----------



## kamome

beh, sembra proprio che si tratti di pomidoro: il nome è scritto LES DOMATS...e alla fine ci siamo arrivati  nel nostro caso, era semplicemente il nome di una strada e di una località nei pressi...grazie comunque!


----------



## matoupaschat

E allora, è questa  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domats ???


----------



## kamome

matoupaschat said:


> E allora, è questa  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domats ???



...no, ma ti ringrazio lo stesso per la gentilezza ed il tempo perso per me  non era un paese/città o che altro, ma una strada periferica - grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Spero di avere finalmente capito: la tua alunna avrebbe voluto conoscere l'origine e il significato di quel nome e ti ha fatto la domanda, ingenuamente direi, casomai avessi saputo. 
Questa sarebbe stata una domanda da porre in Français Seulement. Anche lì però dubito che ci fosse stato un esito positivo, ma non si sa mai...
Ciao!


----------

